# Taschenrechner



## **Muecke** (3. Mai 2004)

Hallo Leutz,
ich bräuchte mal ganz wichtig eure Hilfe.
Ich bin in der Schule und muss hier einen ganz einfachen Taschenrechner programmieren der nur die vier Grundrechenarten beherrscht. Natürlich sollte er grafisch sein (kein Applet) und mit Buttons und der Tastatur bedienbar sein (= entspricht der ENTER-Taste). Es soll auch nicht möglich sein Buchstaben und ein zweites Komma in das Textfeld einzutippen. Als Zusatzaufgabe könnten wir auch noch die Punkt- vor Strichrechnung beachten. Er soll mit der Rechengenauigkeit des Datentyps "double" arbeiten.

Ich bitte um ein fertiges Programm als antwort, oder an: info@kufa-sauerland.de

Ich danke euch schon mal im vorraus.

MfG
Muecke


----------



## stev.glasow (3. Mai 2004)

Ich glaub für umsonst macht euch das keiner. Als grobe Orientierung: 60€ wird das schon kosten.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (3. Mai 2004)

Versuch doch einfach, das Programm selbst zu schreiben. Immerhin ist das doch der Sinn der Übung, oder?

Wenn Du Antworten auf spezielle Probleme brauchst, wird man Dir hier aber sicher gern weiterhelfen.


----------



## Freakazoid (3. Mai 2004)

ich hab so nen rechner auch mal schreiben müssen,ist nicht so schwierig....
aber umsonst nen komplettes programm, ich glaub da wird dir freiwillig keiner behilflich sein.... :roll:


----------



## Tobias (3. Mai 2004)

> Ich bitte um ein fertiges Programm als antwort



Vor allem nicht bei einer so netten Aufforderung...

mpG
Tobias


----------



## Beni (3. Mai 2004)

Ein fertiges Progi schreib ich dir nicht, Mister  "Azubi. Staatl. gepr. Inf. Techn. Assistent".

Aber vielleicht hilft dir ein Link weiter: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=2976

mfg Beni


----------



## StarSeven (3. Mai 2004)

Da du wahrscheinlich früher oder später alles auch selber können musst würde ich dir raten dieses Tutorial mal dursugehen http://www.crazy-team.net/.
Das musst du dann wahrscheinlich nurnoh ein wenig umändern, also Listener hinzufügen und so.


----------

